# DBS with Diamond Dragon?



## J.D. (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried to put a Diamond Dragon (up to 450 Lumens singel chip - right?) in the Dereelight DBS?

Since the Diamond Dragon is a single Die LED maybe throw would improve...


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 13, 2009)

Good question anyone done this?


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 13, 2009)

No one mention it, AFAIK.
(...wonder what it feels like to have Tri-DD for EagleTac M2X )


----------



## J.D. (Apr 13, 2009)

hm...
anyone knowes a good source for the diamond dragon?


----------



## saabluster (Apr 13, 2009)

J.D. said:


> Has anyone tried to put a Diamond Dragon (up to 450 Lumens singel chip - right?) in the Dereelight DBS?
> 
> Since the Diamond Dragon is a single Die LED maybe throw would improve...


The DBS uses a single die as is. The XR-E. The answer would be no however as I seem to remember that the die size was larger on the DD. I'd have to go back and double check that though. 

Also this is the wrong forum for this topic.


----------



## J.D. (Apr 13, 2009)

saabluster said:


> The DBS uses a single die as is. The XR-E. The answer would be no however as I seem to remember that the die size was larger on the DD. I'd have to go back and double check that though.



I did a search in the data-sheet, but didn't find any infos...



saabluster said:


> Also this is the wrong forum for this topic.


You're right, sorry for that!
any possibility to move the thread myself?


----------



## J.D. (Apr 13, 2009)

It seems like the DD Die is 1,5mm x 1,2mm -> slightly lager than the XR-E Die - the question is if this disqualifies the LED for the DBS


----------



## saabluster (Apr 13, 2009)

J.D. said:


> It seems like the DD Die is 1,5mm x 1,2mm -> slightly lager than the XR-E Die - the question is if this disqualifies the LED for the DBS


It does not mean that you can't use it in the DBS it just means the surface brightness is less than the Cree R2 and therefore the throw would be less.


----------



## J.D. (Apr 14, 2009)

NY Bin Diamond Dragon have up to 390 Lumen/1.4A and about 500 Lumen/2A
R2 Bin XR-E has about 260 Lumen /1A


So we have (neglecting the higher Current) 
500 Lumen at 1,5mmx1,2mm = 1,8mm2 for the Diamond Dragon
calculated to 1mm2 it is 277Lumen

260 Lumen at 1mm2 for the XR-E

O.k. this is the absolute maximum of the Diamond Dragon, but i think this calculation is in principle correct ?


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 15, 2009)

The apparent die size of the Cree XR-E is larger then 1mm because of the dome. If somehow the effects of the dome was removed while still keeping the output, the DBS should have more throw. From the beamshots I've seen of the Sunlight 8W, it seems to be similar to the DBS in throw even though it has a smaller reflector and a larger die(1.5mmx1.5mm). This good amount of throw has to do with the fact that the LED they use doesn't have a dome. I'm not sure how this factors into the thread.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 16, 2009)

I would like to see it done first then make a judgement.Until we actually see one in it all of this is specualtion.


----------



## J.D. (Apr 16, 2009)

bullettproof said:


> I would like to see it done first then make a judgement.Until we actually see one in it all of this is specualtion.


You're right, but i can't find any source for the diamond dragon


----------



## old4570 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.led1.de/shop/

But they postage gouge !


----------

